# Galoot completes second project within a year shocker!



## Alf (17 Nov 2004)

See what going to woodworking shows does to you? You spend all your money so you just have to _make_ your Dad's birthday present...




Shortly before the camera died I managed to squeeze these out - forgive any blurriness, the focus is the bit that died.









This where I'd got to before. All glued up, rebate in the lid cut on the 'Rat. Gratuitous shot of chisel...





Shaping the sides. I dug out the old man's L-N #60.5 to try, 'cos I've never really got on with it and it worries me that I seem to be the only person in the world who doesn't like it. I went back to the #103 all too quickly (some sort of character flaw I suppose).



Lovely little plane for this job.





After making three or four of these boxes I'm starting to get the hang of it. Chamfering the end grain edge is essential if you don't want to be yelling blue murder 30 seconds into planing the sides. This shot also gives quite a good idea of the shape of the sides. (Before someone clever points out the chamfer's at the wrong end, the box got turned round the other way for the planing stage



)





The finished box from the side. I wanted to try something different for the handle instead of the hole-'n'-bar original, and make it more personal by using wood that Dad cut from his own garden. I'm not entirely happy with the knob to be honest. Maybe it needs to be shorter? It looks better from the top though, I think:





The main timber is something oily (?) The knob is Pittosporum, which is very hard and dense - a little like Holly in fact. The only downside to it is a tendency to small knots, but luckily I planned it so the only knot ended up under the mushroom. Yep, all planned...



The finish is lots and lots of coats of wiped on shellac, cut back a little with some wax sometime today. Filled with a bag of Whisky Truffles (his favourite) it should go down well on Friday I hope.





Next stop Christmas pressies - from exactly the same motivation.








Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (17 Nov 2004)

Very nice



Alf":hp9iu3z2 said:


> Filled with a bag of Whisky Truffles



How many of these will fit in the box, should you have made it a bit bigger :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

Lovely box Alf. 

I find boxes are a wonderful little project with an endless variety of techniques and designs to try and might attempt something similar soon :wink: 

I agree about the knob, possibly just a little too high but not overly so.

What's wrong with the LN? Is it down to your hands like the tote on the LV?


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Nov 2004)

Nice box!

You are not alone in liking the little block plane best - I do too! Perhaps more interestingly, so does Mario Rodriguez who used to help out TL-N at the shows and he guided me in the direction of the 103 when I was tending toward the 60.5, Now having a 60.5 I wonder why I bothered. :roll:


----------



## Alf (17 Nov 2004)

Tony":xw1m3sql said:


> What's wrong with the LN? Is it down to your hands like the tote on the LV?


Oh probably.



I dunno, it's the combination of the width and weight I think. Might be better if it was wider perhaps? Or maybe it's just because the #102/3s are simply nicer? Makes a change for me not to prefer the more expensive option anyway.





Yeah, that knob height is just fractionally wrong. It's gonna bug me, I just know it is. Oh well, it's always a risk when changing a design. Anyway, what I'd meant to ask was whether anyone thinks that it looks more "masculine" than the original? I think maybe it does, but I can't decide if it's because of the darker wood or the square shape. A minimum of funny jokes and innuendo would be appreciated btw.





Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (17 Nov 2004)

I'm no expert on design but I would say that the darker wood does makes it look heavier then the "original" but masculine or feminine defeats me. La boite of course is feminine.

And


----------



## cambournepete (17 Nov 2004)

Alf":35a4jkpj said:


> Anyway, what I'd meant to ask was whether anyone thinks that it looks more "masculine" than the original? I think maybe it does, but I can't decide if it's because of the darker wood or the square shape.



Bearing I know less than just about anybody about design - although I know what I like when I see it - I think maybe it does look more masculine and I think it's more because of the colour than the shape. This now worries me as I tend to prefer the look of lighter woods... :shock:

Pete


----------



## Philly (17 Nov 2004)

Alf,
Well done! You can't beat new tool purchase guilt to get yourself into that workshop and "Make Something" tm
What you gonna build next??
I do like the 60 1/2 L-N but that lil bronze one is so much comfier. The adjustable mouth is useful though!
best regards
Philly


----------



## Pete W (17 Nov 2004)

Nice work, Alf.

I, too, think the knob is... perhaps not too tall, but a little overpowering from the side.

As for the feminine/masculine thing; I find it hard to think of them that way. I'd say the original was slightly oriental in feel, maybe more modern. The new one is, conversely, more western and traditional.

Bet that helped .


----------



## cambournepete (17 Nov 2004)

Pete W":31uw3z71 said:


> As for the feminine/masculine thing; I find it hard to think of them that way. I'd say the original was slightly oriental in feel, maybe more modern. The new one is, conversely, more western and traditional.
> 
> Bet that helped .



Actually I think it has a bit. The original does look "oriental" and also a bit more delicate than the new one. Being a bit more delicate might make it seem more feminine.

I like both by the way, but prefer the original.

Pete (desperately hoping this doesn't sound sexist in any way - it's certainly not meant to.)


----------



## Newbie_Neil (17 Nov 2004)

Hi Alf

I've been sitting on my hands determined not to respond, but sorry I've given in.

Is _*Galoot*_ the new way to spell c*ll**t*r? :ho2 

Cheers
Neil

PS Now, where is that bunker?


----------



## Waka (17 Nov 2004)

Alf

Without starting a long discussion on the feminie/Musculine aspect of the box (colour), I really don't think that it comes into it. really its a matter of preference.

What I would say, that could make that distinction is the thickness of the material.

Anyway nice looking box, but I have to say I do like the handle on the original.


----------



## Noel (17 Nov 2004)

Hey Alf,

How can I say this diplomatically?
Dump the knob, or least make it a bit smaller. I just think it is totally out of proportion to the rest of the piece.

Noel


----------



## Charley (17 Nov 2004)

I don't visit the forum until the afternoon and look what happens Alf sneaks in a project 

Lovely box although I do agree that the knob isn't completely right.


----------



## Alf (17 Nov 2004)

Pete W":2df8r0gn said:


> I'd say the original was slightly oriental in feel


Good call. The original was apparently based on a sushi container.



Noely":2df8r0gn said:


> How can I say this diplomatically?
> Dump the knob, or least make it a bit smaller.


Noel, you really need to work on your idea of diplomacy...



I did try smaller but it looked a bit pimple-ish. Drat and blast, I should have stuck with the other type of handle, shouldn't I? I suppose I could saw off the knob, bore the hole, fit a bar and get it all finished by Friday morning...



But I really wanted to avoid the hole through the lid this time.



I'll go and glare at the real thing for a while and sleep on it (no, not _on_ the box - oh, you know what I mean). Maybe the camera lies?





Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (17 Nov 2004)

Alf, 

How about one of those little knobs that Krenov liked to use? Small and carved with a knife. I like the ones he made that comprised two small pieces that were just look so right for grasping with the finger and thumb.

That wasn't very clear was it?


----------



## beech1948 (17 Nov 2004)

Alf,

Interesting box. Theres a lot going on in design terms eg corner joints, high box sides, thin box lid. The knob looks a little like a mushoom on top due to the crowned top of the knob.

If this was a flat top to the knob it would compliment the thin top and reduce the impact of the knobs height. That is a flat knob rather than a mushoom knob.

Hope this helps...?


----------



## Midnight (17 Nov 2004)

<sayin nothin bout the knob...

enough said already....

ummmmmm............ something oily..???? Sheesh....

nice box though........... bout bloody time too...

:roll:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Nov 2004)

Alf
I really like the box and well done on completing a project!
Really nice idea to use wood from the old man's own garden for the knob. I'm sure he will be very touched.


----------



## Losos (17 Nov 2004)

Alf - Very nice box. Since you did ask about the knob I'll say I'm with Beech on this one. Perhaps it could be flattened 'in situ' as they say :? Anyway, we'll all be waiting to see what the reaction of father is.


----------



## DaveL (17 Nov 2004)

Alf,

Very nice box, must say the knob is not quite there, flatten it sounds like a good move.

I think you Dad will be pleased with it, I like having presents that where made for me.


----------



## Alf (18 Nov 2004)

Many thanks for your thoughts on this, folks. After much gazing and chin-pulling I decided it _is_ wrong. But I also decided a slightly-less-than-perfect-design box was better than one without a lid 'cos I'd mucked it up and had no time to replace it. Cowardly, ain't I?




Flattening isn't a bad idea though, but descretion is the better part of valour. If worst comes to worst I'll smuggle it back into the workshop in a week or so and change it.





Anyway, by now you'll have worked out why I rarely actually _make_ anything. I agonise over it all too much instead of just making something and being content.








Cheers, Alf


----------



## gidon (18 Nov 2004)

Alf - very nice box. I wouldn't worry about the knob - bet your Dad will love it. Design's a personal thing and you probably had your Dad's tastes in mind when you added the knob. So chances are it'll be spot on for him.
I love the joints and choice of wood.
Inspires me to make a box - really like the FWW one you made to. Sure I have that copy somewhere ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Alf (18 Nov 2004)

gidon":2dk8gwmk said:


> Sure I have that copy somewhere ...


#139 December 1999 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## gidon (18 Nov 2004)

Alf":3jamgpd7 said:


> #139 December 1999



Ah - in that case no I don't have that copy - but I've seen a similiar one somewhere ... (or I'm going mad which is more than likely!)

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## DaveL (18 Nov 2004)

gidon":26eapiqf said:


> (or I'm going mad which is more than likely!)



No queue jumping now, I am sure its my turn next. :wink:


----------



## frank (18 Nov 2004)

very nice box alf what about a bottle of whisky to go with the truffles ,  

fww april 2003 no162 has some nice boxes .


----------



## tx2man (19 Nov 2004)

Nice box Alf,

I'm sure that because you made it, it looks good and
it's got something of his in it, he'll love it.
On the m/f issue, if you fill it with cigars it's one thing
and if you fill it jewelry, it's another

TX


----------



## Alf (19 Nov 2004)

Box well-received. "What's wrong with the knob? I like the knob. It's just right." Ah parents. Bless 'em, eh?





Cheers, Alf


----------

